# Our dog is in the hospital



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Our little guy had to be admitted to the hospital through the emergency vet tonight because he is suffering from gastroenteritis (hemorrhagic) and is dehydrated, due to vomiting and diarrhea and refusal to eat.  He is a 6 year old Scottie and the vet thinks he might have an ulcer in his upper GI tract - probably from eating something outside that he shouldn't have.  

He is a sweet boy and has not whimpered or cried or complained in any way during the three days of his illness.  He's been a stoic Scot.  The vet is optimistic and if all goes well  he'll be home tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your pup!

Keep us posted!  Hugs!

Betsy


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

I really hope yor pup is doing better and released tomorrow and back to his normal self!
Keep me posted.
Best of luck
Carrie


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

I know the pain of having to leave a dog at the hospital all too well...My heart goes out to you, Tatiana.
They're amazingly tough little creatures, though...here's hoping he's back to his old self in no time.
WPG


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I hope it all goes as well as thought and you can take him home today. I'll send many vibes.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

We've got one going through something comparatively minor but I never like to see my guys suffer. He's got arthritis in his right hip and he twisted his left knee up. His right knee was surgically repaired 3 years ago after he twisted that one up, so really hoping he doesn't have to go through another surgery.

We've got him on Rimadyl for the arthritis, which has worked wonders. He'll be on it the rest of his life.

Good luck with yours and I hope it turns out ok.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Please let us know how your Scottie is doing today!  Sending good thoughts his way!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh gosh, how awful! I do hope your Scottie is going to recover and you have all of my best wishes and thoughts.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Our Fergus is home from the hospital.  He bounced back remarkably fast for as sick as he was yesterday.  He has three medications to take, had a couple of litres of fluid via an IV, and has eaten a little bit.  He didn't make a sound from the time he was taken away by the vet about 4:30 yesterday afternoon until he saw us at 11:15 this morning when we went to visit.  

The vet saw him about noon and cleared him to come home when his last IV was finished about 2:00.

He is so much better than yesterday, not 100 percent but he'll get there.  We all are glad to have him home.  

Thank you all for your kind wishes and concern.  It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Tatiana said:


> Our Fergus is home from the hospital. He bounced back remarkably fast for as sick as he was yesterday. He has three medications to take, had a couple of litres of fluid via an IV, and has eaten a little bit. He didn't make a sound from the time he was taken away by the vet about 4:30 yesterday afternoon until he saw us at 11:15 this morning when we went to visit.
> 
> The vet saw him about noon and cleared him to come home when his last IV was finished about 2:00.
> 
> ...


Wonderful!! So glad to hear Fergus is doing well.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Great news! Glad he's home and doing well.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Such great news. What a good boy. Now he can heal back home with his family.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am hoping for a full and speedy recovery for Fergus.
The terriers are "game little dogs" and so much fun to watch running around.
We all need them to be healthy and happy.
So glad to hear that yours is on his way.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Just saw this...so glad Fergus is home and recovering! It's such a feeling of helplessness when the furry ones get sick.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Fergus spent three hours on Christmas morning in the emergency room at the animal hospital. He had a relapse.  They took x-rays and he has *NO *blockages, everything looks great. He's taking 3 meds...Carafate, Pepcid and Flagyl. He refused to eat his bland diet of boiled chicken and rice so the vet said we could put him back on his regular food of raw meat (venison cuz it is his favourite) and we're adding pumpkin (for fiber) which he loves. He's eating again.

He's perkier but exhausted and resting a lot. He spent most of the afternoon and evening curled on the sofa next to anyone who would pet him...for hours.

Next step will be an ultrasound if he doesn't improve or has another relapse.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Glad to hear he is home and hope he improves.  Our sweet 14 year old pup passed away on Christmas Eve.  We miss him like crazy.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Sending healing thoughts


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Get well soon to your stoic Scottie, Fergus -- and the best to you, too.

(I had an ulcer once, and I most _definitely _whimpered and cried and complained. And there was a lot of burping. And proton-pump inhibitors.)


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh Tatiana, sorry to hear Fergus had a relapse. Here's hoping that gets better after this bout of whatever it was. Poor little puppy!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

All my best wishes for you and Fergus. I do hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

We are cautiously optimistic that Fergus has turned the corner and is on the road to recovery.  He is more active today, his "bodily functions" are more normal, and he is eating well.  The little guy has lost weight and looks so thin and still seems so tired.  We are hoping he is on his way to recovering...but we hate to get our hopes up too high as we did on Christmas Eve, only to go through the relapse on Christmas morning.  

Thank you all for your concern and kind words of comfort and encouragement.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I do hope Fergus has a complete recovery. Could he have picked up some forbidden Christmas goodie?


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Sending best healing vibes to Fergus!
We used to have a Scottie and loved him so much we could never got another dog after he crossed the rainbow bridge. He traveled with us to several countries and was the best companion in some pretty dark times. Here is the problem with Scotties - they don't whine and complain, and like to pretend they are strong and fierce, no matter what, so sometimes it takes a while to detect any health problems. But they are fighters. I wish Fergus speedy and complete recovery!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Sounds like he has turned the corner and I hope he stays turned and continues to improve!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Fergus is back to his normal self.  He has 2 1/2 days of medication left but all his functions are normal, he is back on his regular eating schedule (with pumpkin) and he is playing with his younger sibling (our 2 1/2 yo female Scottish Terrier).

Thank you all so very much for your concern, encouragement and care.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That is fantastic news Tatiana. I am so glad he his back to playing and just being ok.


----------

